# Too much hassle for not enough stability



## gfixler

Yeah, pretty much. I have 3 of these. I got one for my 6" Jet jointer, then picked up 2 more so I could do a few more tools later. I ended up building one for the Craftsman 15" drill press, and later I used the 3rd for what I knew I'd eventually need one for - the 18" Craftsman band saw. The jointer and drill press are nice, but I almost never move them. It's more for cleaning that I'll pull them out of their positions. The band saw needed to move around a lot, but little by little I kind of found a spot where it always sat. The brackets on this thing just provide too much wobble on a heavy machine like that bandsaw, which is over 6' tall. Too, the Craftsman band saw itself isn't really that solidly build - all stamped metal construction - so combined, it was just rocking itself apart. The blade would be moving 1/4"-1/2" back and forth in the slot when it was idling, and nothing would settle it, save pulling the machine out of the rolling base. It hasn't been in there for ages.

I agree that it's really convoluted to put together, too. You have to take measurements, then subtract sections of the brackets to figure out how long to cut pieces. I remember being repeatedly confused on all 3 builds. I picked up Mangaris™ 2×2s from a local building supply shop. It's a really hard decking wood, like ipe, and it saved me ripping lumber to size. I would love to have gotten these, but the ones we got, these, are $60, vs. the $190 of the others. I couldn't justify the price. Maybe someday I'll get one just for the band saw, but really, I'd like to upgrade band saws one day (maybe Laguna, but lots more research before I ever decide), and that's a bigger priority.


----------



## ellen35

Sharon,
Thanks for the informative review! It will make me think twice about this one… unless the world comes to a stop and I have unlimited time!!
Ellen


----------



## CharlieM1958

Since I don't have a Rockler store anywhere near me, I do all my business with them online. While I agree they are a good source overall, with fast shipping and excellent customer service, ordering from them is always a bit of a crap shoot. Unfortunately, they do carry some products that just aren't very good quality, IMO. It sounds like this is one of them.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## PurpLev

Gerry - this is the 'other' mobile base I have, it uses 3/4" plywood for the base, putting it together was a snap, and it does fantastic!:









when I got mine it was sold under HTC brand label, now woodcraft is selling it under their own woodriver name.


----------



## Karson

Sharon Thanks for the review.

I've been building mine out of 2X4 with a lap joint at the ends and using regular castors.

I drill holes for where the legs are for the tool and they sit down into the holes in the base.

I use locking castors where needed.


----------



## PurpLev

Thanks *Karson* - I was thinking about doing the very same thing, totaling the base at ~$15 for parts, but I just wanted to have the base done so that I could unload my wifes car  and since the guy gave me this mobile base I figured I'd just do my best.

If I had not time constraints - I'd build a mobile base like Karson suggest. would be less of a pain, and the cost would be half (if mobile base is bought). I have a good source of casters on eBay.


----------



## RedOakRomance

Thanks for posting this. I bought one of these bases years back and was nearly defeated by the assembly process. As a matter of fact, I worked at Rockler for a while and because of my experience, I used to steer people towards a different mobile base that was priced $5 cheaper and didn't require milling parts.


----------



## ARTbyGUNTHER

Thanks for posting this. I am in the market for 2+ mobile bases as I just bought some new tools and was considering this base. I think I'll pass and try the HTC2000/3000 or the one Sharon mentioned (above).

Edit: Lol @ myself; I just noticed I copied RedOakRomance's opening line. Sorry about that; I must be tired. 

Second edit: Doh! Ok I'm heading off to take a nap: I didn't even notice that Sharon was the one that posted the original review. Definitely need to stay away from the sharp, spinning things today.


----------



## PurpLev

lol…. sounds like nap time!

FWIW - copy pasting is efficiency! although it doesn't sounds like you were very efficient and actually typed the whole things - 3 times!


----------



## dbhost

FWIW, the 1.5"x1.5" stock requirement could EASILY be filled with 2×2 SYP. I have the HF version of this and it uses 1.25" x 1.25"...

Still no big deal. I mean after all this is for woodworking equipment right? Why not mill it to size?


----------



## PurpLev

an extra 1.5 hours to 'setup mobile base' - thats actually a big deal to me. I don't have that time to begin with, and when I do, I would really rather spend it on more useful things


----------



## JasonWagner

Problem with building your own is the cost is $15 *plus* the price for 4 nice casters (pretty expensive). I've cheaped out on casters and have regretted it every time.


----------



## PurpLev

Jason - the $15 I mentioned WAS for the NICE casters  check my router table blog - you can see the 4" casters I got.


----------



## JasonWagner

Interesting, I must have glanced over that. Thanks for the info PurpLev…


----------



## reggiek

I have all my machines on the Rockler all terrain mobile base. They are expensive…but I have not had even the tiniest problem with them. They go where I want them and they don't care if it is over cords or through crappy concrete or what have you. I looked at the one you reviewed when I was thinking about a base for my bandsaw and decided to pass on it as I looked at the wood required to assemble. The base is inexpensive but to make your own wood rails is not…considering time and materials. I also liked the fact that the all terrain version has bigger wheels and better locking mechanism. Nothing is worse then having your machine go mobile while you are trying to push wood through it.

Thanks for your review….and now I am really glad that I chose to purchase the heavier duty (more expensive) base.


----------



## dbhost

Wow, it took me an additional 15 minutes to set up my TS to rip a 2×4 to 1.25" square. I figure once you set the fence, just rip flip, rip then crosscut… No big deal. But then again, if you overthink it, sure, it can be a real pain in the glutes… There are LOTS of things I don't like about the HF universal bases, but ripping the lumber just doesn't seem that big of a deal to me… Sure the instructions say to use hardwood, but SYP works fine…

I am very interested in the mobile base you list from Woodcraft. Do you have an item # for those? What about the "All Terrain" bases otherwise mentioned?


----------



## PurpLev

*dbhost* - hmm… I didn't have a 2×4 at hand. so as I stated - I had to mill down thicker stock to size. regardless, the point here wasn't really to discuss my milling process, but to compare the fact that there ARE other bases that do NOT require such a specific selection of lumber. from other comments it seems I was not the only one. now sure why this is bothering you so much  and yes - the instruction did state to use hardwoods. I chose to follow instructions and used oak (again - don't have SYP around here - not at home and not even at HD).

the All Terrain model is Rockler brand base you can find it here. the one I mentioned is this one

Peace!


----------



## thiel

I have that Woodriver/HTC base that Purplev mentioned on all my machines. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## dbhost

Okay, the all terrain base is way out of my price range… But that Woodriver kit is reasonable, and looks easy enough.

I wonder why the size limit on the Woodriver model is 36" x 36". I would think it would depend on the size of the plywood used as a base wouldn't it?

No big deal on the milling lumber down thing. Yeah if you are starting off with hardwood stock, then the sizing becomes a problem, time and $$ consuming, probably not worth the effort…

I am trying to figure out how to make my lathe, and table saw mobile… This might be a way to do it…


----------



## DenverDave

I made my own for less than $20. This saw weighs about 400 lbs and rolls around fine, although bigger wheels would probably make it roll a little easier.


----------



## PurpLev

*maluco* - not quite true:

first of all, I didn't pay for it - so the saying doesn't have a hold ,

And, as I mentioned above, there are other mobile bases on the market in the same price range that are FANTASTIC!

Aside from that, Rockler still have other great products, some at bargain prices (read my review on their 4" double square), I just think they missed the boat on this particular product. I will not stop my business with Rockler just based on this 1 product though, and I don't recommend others to either.


----------

